# AVG Warnings



## Inyankara (May 18, 2008)

Hi

AVG has given me 57 warnings which are all:

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Active X Compatibility\{numbers and letters}, "explanation"

Are these cookies and do I need to be concerned about them? I send them to the vault and then delete them but they reappear on the next scan. 

thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.

The good news is that you are not alone with this problem and while i am not authorised to give you specific instructions, i am researching this problem and there appears to be some solutions out there. If you sit tight i am sure a security analyst will be along to help you.

These files are apparently harmless and you could leave them in the vault for a week or so to ensure that their removal has not caused problems for any of your programs, and then delete them, or you could just leave them where they are, no problem.

Active X can cause problems if you use Internet Explorer, have you tried using another browser, i use Mozilla Firefox, it is quite popular just now and doesn't use Active X, you can download it here;

http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/products/firefox/

Just out of interest, do you use Spywareblaster?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

There are good and bad activex entries. Spyware Blaster or Spybot will immunize your system against bad ActiveX and stop them from running on your computer.

*SpywareBlaster* -A tutorial on installing & using this product can be found here: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/tutorial49.html
*Spybot* -A tutorial on installing & using this product can be found here: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/tutorial43.html

Edit: Is this AVG8 by any chance? I've been seeing more and more of this kind of reports lately.


----------



## pigubaoza (Jun 24, 2008)

im having this problem too and im running AVG8
hopefully someone can find a way to remove those ActiveX stuff


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

The ActiveX warnings are a false positive issue with AVG, flagging valid entries as malicious on systems which use the "immunize" function of programs like SpywareBlaster and Spybot Search & Destroy. Paid version of AVG8 apparently fixed the issue. I would just ignore those warnings. If you let AVG remove them, you'll loose the protection provided by SpywareBlaster or Spybot S & D. If you have already removed them, you might like to re-immunize to protect your system. 

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=206608
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?p=1265406
http://www.grisoft.com/ww.faq.num-1198#faq_1198


----------

